# Brown filamentous algae!



## jhunt (May 7, 2010)

I had an outbreak of this stuff recently after my CO2 tank dumped and I couldn't make it to get a replacement for a couple of days. Do a google searc for 'rhizoclonium'.


----------



## darksider (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

i'm having some algae problems too. and i've been investigating about this issue..
in my opinion your phosphate level is a bit high. it should be between 0.05 / 2.0 ppm. and also you have to catch a balance between nitrate and phosphate levels as about 10/1. so, nitrate should be about 10 times more than phosphate.

it may be the cause of your algae problem.

good luck.


----------

